
“European startups are now taking the lead in artificial intelligence” - doener
https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2017/04/step-aside-silicon-valley-there-is-a-new-tech-hub-in-town
======
slavakurilyak
> In fact, according to a new report by the London venture capital firm
> Atomico, European startups are now taking the lead in artificial
> intelligence, building new tech hubs, and drawing investment from
> traditional industrial stalwarts.

That is incorrect. According to Atomico's 2016 report, Europe is behind US in
number of artificial intelligence (machine learning and deep learning)
startups (1252 vs 950 startups formed from 2014-2016), and percentage of
startups funded (53% vs 43% startups funded from 2011-2016).

